# Who is dabbing Rosin/BHO/Whatever and what device are you using?



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2016)

I have been doing a lot of this Rosin thing lately and, to be honest, I just cant find a device that delivers exactly what I want.

It seems to boil down to 2 types of devices. 1 is the torch and nail and the other is the battery and coil. There may be more but this is all I have tried so far.

As for a torch and nail...

When you heat those items up to red hot and touch the dab to it, I believe you loose a ton of the taste (the best part about rosin). And, using a torch like that reminds me of my crack days a little too much. And, it's a PITA to do. And, they are a little messy at times. And, using a torch as stoned as we are all the time just doesn't sound like a good idea LOL

On the good side, you get a GIANT hot. I like that a lot.

With the coil and battery devices, it's a nice instant hit. And the taste is awesome for the first few hits. However, after a while the coils begin to gunk up with a dark black by-product (like resin from smoking a pipe too long without cleaning).

And, the hits from the coil devices are never big enough for me. But, it is nice, neat and clean.

For the torch and nail devices, I like the water nectar straw the best. Then, maybe a glass banger.

As for the coil devices, I am currently using a Yocan Ultron and I like it. It fits well into my bong and it's instant when I want it. 

I also have heard people talk about an e-nail (or, is it d-nail?). Not sure what they are talking about but it looks like the old fashioned electric charcoal starters that wrap around some kind of bowl. They say it works but it sounds like a long heat-up time.

I would love to hear what you are using and whether or not you like it.


----------



## thacheese (Jan 25, 2016)

you don't dab off a red hot nail, you actually want it waaaay cooler, and use a carb cap. if you use a torch and nail properly you will get the best possible flavor. 

even with a torch and nail there's titanium, quartz, ceramic and silcon carbide options for the nail material.
as far as the d-nail goes.... they are nice, you lose the torch, and get a stable nice temp with the flavor you want every time. still the same nail options.

the coil and battery is best left to the portable pens, and most seem to lose flavor the fastest (red hot coil followed by dirty wick/ceramics). for this style check out the ceramic donut atomizer they have only a heated ceramic ring on the bottom.

I use a quartz banger on my rig with a torch all day. when cleaned/heated correctly the taste is amazing! 

View attachment IMG_20160125_190111[1].jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2016)

Cool. I ran a couple cooler and it didn't vap. It just ran down the nail. I'll get in between and try a taste test. Still, I would like to get away from the torch.

I have a quartz banger like yours. Very nice but I always used it red hot. I'll try it again right now with a little cooler temp.


----------



## thacheese (Jan 25, 2016)

the thickness of the quartz matters. mine are on the ticker side. from red hot i can actually wait over a minute before it's ready. You want it just slightly hotter than it will pool up. if they are super thin it's more difficult as they heat and cool much faster. when it's the right temp you get more expansion of the oil, and much more flavor... also carb cap... the lower the temp the more necessary it becomes. anything glass or metal will work.

an e-nail setup would probably be ideal for you.

check out http://coil.works


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 25, 2016)

I just tried something that worked out quite well.

Your post made me search some info on a carb cap. I found a site that gave some info regarding high temp and low temp use of the nail...

https://www.smokecartel.com/pages/what-are-carb-caps-used-for

This got me to thinking about the old style hash oil pipes we used back int he day. Just so happens, I have one. 

Nothing but a glass ball and a tube. Dab goes in the bowl and it is heated with an ordinary butane lighter. In a very short time, the dab begins to vap and the hit was both flavorful and mighty. I need to run it though the bong somehow to ease the hit.

That web article said it should be about 400F which goes right along with everything I know about vaping so yes...... red hot was way too hot.


----------



## thacheese (Jan 25, 2016)

My buddy was telling about using a hot rock, and a snorkel at the beach back in the day. I also almost forgot about my old hippie style nail which looks like a bowl with the hole on the side instead of on the bottom. 

View attachment IMG_20160125_200943[1].jpg


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 26, 2016)

I have used one with a titanium bit with a mapp gas torch get it white hot then use a glass stick to dab in that wonderful substance. Talk about being coach locked after a single hit it would have me coughing for a couple of mins and then stuck at the next spot my *** hit for a good 30 mins.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, that was short lived. The glass ball was nice as it kept the temperatures low and really improved the flavor immensely (thanks @cheese) but it got caked up with ash rather quickly and the taste went poo-poo pretty fast. This would have to be kept clean often.

I have been looking at some of the more high power coil and battery setups. Something about box mod or something. It looks like stacking batteries is all. And, bigger hotter coils. 

OK, I have a question. Why are we not using soldering irons for this? I have a beautiful Weller adjustable station that I could see a custom tip on in a flash. Seems perfect.

Must be a reason why no one is doing this. It seems too perfect.


----------



## thacheese (Jan 26, 2016)

hotter is not the solution. don't waste your money on a box mod unless you plan on infusing e-liquid. check out a set like this exxus dual coil https://www.instagram.com/p/-z9oWdmqEJ/?taken-by=purpleraccoonvapors

there are also ceramic donut, and dual quartz rod chambers available... the donut chamber is where the flavor is at. no exposed coil, just a warm ceramic ring.

you are always going to get carbon build up to some degree, and it's only going to get worse if you overheat and burn your hit. 

View attachment IMG_20160126_213001232_HDR.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2016)

I like The Bhang Stick,,simple and an awesome high. No waste what so ever.
http://vapepenmap.com/bhang-stick/


----------



## thacheese (Jan 27, 2016)

I use one called the kandypens slim, and get prefills/liquid at the dispensary. I find actual wax pens to be much more cost effective, but that's likely based solely on the market where I am (pricing is absurd here). I'm also a little sketched out by some of the carrier oils/flavors used in the ecig style ones. Those look cool. The no additives thing sounds appealing.



WeedHopper said:


> I like The Bhang Stick,,simple and an awesome high. No waste what so ever.
> http://vapepenmap.com/bhang-stick/


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 30, 2016)

Torrid E nail FTW!
http://www.vapornation.com/white-rhino-torrid-e-nail.html


----------



## thacheese (Jan 30, 2016)

that thing is larger than most sidecar rigs. it's roughly the equivalent of one of those pens above with an extra 3rd coil stuck in your downstem, they aren't temp control, and glow red hot. the ceramics will start to retain flavor after a couple uses. for $100+ you can get a REAL e-nail. not worth it. I passed on these for the store..


----------



## thacheese (Jan 30, 2016)

should also throw out there that when water comes into the mix it's not like smoking. warmer is better, but not hot (slightly above room temp).  Better vapor expansion, and less reclaim caked in the rig/lost oil. I find colder water means more frequent cleaning, and a little more cough.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 31, 2016)

I am looking at the Yocan Beta. Is that "Nero" technology they talk about any good?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 31, 2016)

This wax pen is awesome! It has a circular ceramic disc for the heating element.  The flavors I get from this thing are unreal. The battery life is decent as well.


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1454256321839.jpg


----------



## thacheese (Jan 31, 2016)

that's what's up!! dabbin donuts!



AluminumMonster said:


> This wax pen is awesome! It has a circular ceramic disc for the heating element.  The flavors I get from this thing are unreal. The battery life is decent as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 233805


----------



## thacheese (Jan 31, 2016)

the way i see that is an inbetween of the wick coil system, and an enail. It's supposed to be super thin foil that gets hot, not sure if it gets red, but i can guess it'll build up residue really quick and cleaning will involve buying a new atomizer since you aren't cleaning the foil inside.

ever look at a device like the dr dabber boost kit? that's the latest gen, and they actually have a real nail, rig, and a carb. whole kit is like $200.

considering there's a few of these new portable nails on the market, i'd wait, things are going to get way better in the near future with real portable enails appearing, not just pens with adapters.



Hackerman said:


> I am looking at the Yocan Beta. Is that "Nero" technology they talk about any good?


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. I thought the Nero thing looked a little "poorly designed"". However, I love the fiddle and I was born just South of Rome and I am totally into campfires so I figured the Nero would be a natural for me. I guess not.

I love buying and trying this stuff but I have enough stuff now to open a small head shop. LOL I love shopping. 

It's always nice to re-unite with an old friend so (based on cheese influence) I pulled out my old banger. I was thinking how nice the "old fashioned hash oil pipe" worked (little glass ball on the end of a tube that I referenced last post) but how difficult it was to clean and I thought how easy it might be to clean it if it were only half a ball. Bingo..banger.

So, instead of heating the banger to red hot, I put a couple dabs of rosin in the cup and heated it slowly with a regular butane lighter. Yummy. Great taste and a darn good hit. I almost coughed. Now, I upgraded to a regular butane lighter (hard flame but still not a torch) and it is hitting really sweet.

I am on about hit 5 and the ash is building up but I am going to do a quick alcohol scrub and I'll bet it comes clean as new.

Ever forward.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 31, 2016)

thacheese said:


> the way i see that is an inbetween of the wick coil system, and an enail. It's supposed to be super thin foil that gets hot, not sure if it gets red, but i can guess it'll build up residue really quick and cleaning will involve buying a new atomizer since you aren't cleaning the foil inside.
> 
> ever look at a device like the dr dabber boost kit? that's the latest gen, and they actually have a real nail, rig, and a carb. whole kit is like $200.
> 
> considering there's a few of these new portable nails on the market, i'd wait, things are going to get way better in the near future with real portable enails appearing, not just pens with adapters.


 
I got to hit that Boost the other day and its def NICE...  put one aside for me Cheese...


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 9, 2016)

I am really enjoying this banger with a plain lighter. Nice easy hit. Not hot. Real nice taste factor.

You definitely need to keep it clean but it cleans real easy with a quick dip in alcohol and a swap with a Q-tip.

I have little "drops" of rosin about the size of the little candy "buttons" that used to come on the long strip of white paper (if you remember these you should be dead by now. LOL) on my silicone cup and I can place a little drop into the banger and heat it up just to the smoke point and get a great hit.

However, afterwards, I need to put a cover on the top of the banger to stop the excess smoke from wasting. Then, a second hit finishes it off.

What would really be awesome is a banger with a flip-top lid.

Nirvana, for sure.

Thanks again, all, for the tips.


----------



## thacheese (Feb 9, 2016)

that's how to do it!!

get yourself a dabber/carb cap combo  totally worth it.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 21, 2016)

nope, don't see it here. I think I've stumbled across an efficient way to hot knife oil or I'm just really wrecked. I'm dry. When I discovered that is actually hash oil in my rig (I don't know what I thought it was), I went mental looking for a way to do it. Don't want to gummy up my rig, no pot, no cig, tried knifes. Blob melts, rolls off knife.
I took a screw and coated the threads just enough to fill them. Holy crap does that work nice, you just roll the screw across the blade under a capped bottle.

Probably a zinc-plated screw, I'm nervous about that though


----------



## Gooch (Aug 22, 2016)

i have a Dabado 510 adapter and a lotus 50w jelly something, and i press myown rosin using my trim tray dry sift and squish it through a 25u reusable mesh bag 

View attachment dabado-rig.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Aug 24, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I like The Bhang Stick,,simple and an awesome high. No waste what so ever.
> http://vapepenmap.com/bhang-stick/[/QUOTE
> 
> Which special interest group or social justice warrior do I call? I am OFFENDED !
> ...


----------



## sopappy (Aug 24, 2016)

Gooch said:


> i have a Dabado 510 adapter and a lotus 50w jelly something, and i press myown rosin using my trim tray dry sift and squish it through a 25u reusable mesh bag



You can get oil from trim? That is the second amazing thing I learned this week. I ran out but forgot all about my works...
I take my extra long vape tube with the cooling coil (what a collector that sucker is) and hang it upside down all day over a metal pot.
I honestly did not know that **** was oil, the tube was CAKED. 
I may even be able to let this harvest cure.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 24, 2016)

Gooch said:


> i have a Dabado 510 adapter and a lotus 50w jelly something, and i press myown rosin using my trim tray dry sift and squish it through a 25u reusable mesh bag



Hey! what are you doing with the energy drinks?
not my business but don't drink that ****


----------



## Gooch (Aug 24, 2016)

lol i live on 5 hour energy, its a very small drink and has no sugar and a little caffeine but mostly high doses of vitamins to make you alert. dry sift and bubble hash is the best, to make rosin with, people actually squish buds, it only works if you can create intense pressure like multiple tons, but keif you can squish by hand


----------



## Ron (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't know where to post this topic so I just searched for a related one to reply. Has anyone else tried any of the Korean brands of butane for their dabs? Is it only my device coz the quality was so inconsistent and low yielding. It wasn't worth it. Anyone encounter same kind of taste using these brands?


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

i use an induction rig,the, coil around the bowl heats anywhere you want, a grear tool to smoke concentrastes...


----------

